# Rabbitry pics from today!



## Caprice_Acres (Jun 9, 2011)

I recently got my new bunny barn build and in business.  I'm loving the setup.  







And of course, I took pics of the baby Silver Foxes!


----------



## djluster (Jun 10, 2011)

I really like your setup as well. looks good, do you have 12 holes or how mainy holes/cages do you have


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh that looks great!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 10, 2011)

That's fantabulous!!!  Love it!


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Jun 10, 2011)

I have these 12 doe cages, plus 8 buck cages (elsewhere), though I currently only have 4 bucks. I also have a 10'x2.5' growout pen under my porch.  

Eventually I want to make the cages in the new bunny barn stacked, but that's a project for another summer I think.


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 10, 2011)

Thats a nice set up  . (it looks nice and clean; we have had rabbits for many years so the grass is trampled to a dirt path that we walk on every day. And the  hutches look kind of worn out from the many rabbits being in them..  )


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Jun 10, 2011)

You should see under the porch where we had them. We didn't clean out the poops because we figured we'd be moving the cages this spring/summer anyways and the cages were only there since fall last year - but there is bunny fuzz EVERYWHERE, pee on the walls of the house, lol... Not to mention the poops.


----------



## Eia (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice setup!


----------

